# Baby Food



## White Heat (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi All,
Apologies for not being signed in much - my login seems to be playing up....
My family are coming to join me in three weeks, my 3 month old son is using SMA Gold, which I haven't yet found in Dubai. Can anyone tell me if I can find it anywhere (tried Spinneys, Hyperpanda, Carrefour etc.). Alternatively what have others used as a replacement formula - Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Friends have found it in Choitrams and Geant, but like many products supply is a bit hit & miss. Apparently Wyeth-26 is the same product - made in same factory with same ingredients. It is just packaged differently for other markets.


-


----------

